# Wago 750-(849) ModBus mit E3DC



## guwen (5 Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
hat schon mal jemand via ModBus die Daten aus dem E3DC PV-Hauskraftwerk in die Wago 750-849 übertragen und kann mir sagen, was wie eingestellt werden muss?

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung.


----------



## Mavorkit (5 Juli 2020)

Hi guwen,

Zuerst bräuchtest du Mal die Adressliste in deinen Zielgerät.

Ich vermute Mal du meinst hier Modbus TCP bzw. UDP. Prinzipiell gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1. Über den Modbus Konfigurator. Das ist zu Beginn einfacher, komme aber auf die Menge der Daten an die ausgelesen werden sollen.

2. Über den Baustein der Bibliothek. Hier bist du relativ frei, musst aber auch alles selbst programmieren. Stark vereinfacht gesagt übergibst du dem Baustein die Einstellungen wie IP Adresse und eine Jobliste. Das kommen die Adressen, die Zugriffsart und die Daten in Form einer Variablen rein.

Gruß

Mavorkit

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## guwen (5 Juli 2020)

Hi Mavorkit,
ja, es handelt sich um ModBus TCP.
Die Verbindung zum IP-Symcon funktioniert mit dem E3DC wunderbar (also genauso gut wie mit der Wago).
Den Konfigurator habe ich ausprobiert, leider erfolglos. Ich weiß nicht, was ich dort einstellen muss. Kannst Du mir bitte dabei helfen?


----------



## Tobsucht (6 Juli 2020)

Hallo,

wenn die Kommunikation mit IP_Symcon und Wago funktioniert, verstehe ich die Probleme mit dem Modbus Konfigurator nicht.
Zuerst würde ich den Fehlerstatus am generierten Code prüfen.

Spontan würde ich sagen 40068 ist keine Modbus Adresse sondern beschreibt ein Holding Register mit der Modbus Adresse 67.


Grüße


----------



## guwen (6 Juli 2020)

Ah, OK, das mit dem Register ist eine Möglichkeit.
Wenn ich mir die Anleitung anschaue, dann steht in der Überschrift auch "Register".
Bin diese Woche auf Montage. Werde ich am Wochenende direkt ausprobieren.
Danke Dir.


----------



## guwen (19 Juli 2020)

Wollte nur Bescheid geben: Problem gelöst. Du hattest die richtige Vermutung. Vielen Dank dafür. Funktioniert nun fabelhaft.


----------

